# Over night in Dover



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi All,

Our outward Dover sailing is 10am May 9th so need a safe over night stop near the port...........any idea's :roll: 

Thanks in advance,

Keith


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Marine Parade has always been our stop over


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1877

Map for Marine Parade


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Never had any problems stopping at Marine Parade.


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Nor me. We stay there regularly when planning an early morning ferry crossing. There are always several motorhomes along there, and the road gets very little traffic. Park opposite the Premier Inn and you can get a decent pub grub style meal up to about 10PM.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Alternatively, Canterbury Park and Ride. It's only about 15 - 20 minutes away from Dover Docks.

JohnW


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for the response all, looks like Marine Parade is a very popular stop over. 
I'll be there May 8th, anybody fancy a beer and a natter that night look for a Hymer with a Camos dome on top.

Keith


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Wizzo said:


> Alternatively, Canterbury Park and Ride. It's only about 15 - 20 minutes away from Dover Docks.
> 
> JohnW


I will put Canturbury on here as well then so that it is available on the topic as so many will be setting off to go abroad soon.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4695

Closed on Sundays to M/Homes coming in but you can get out so arrive Saturday.


----------



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

Just gonna miss you, we will be there on the 7th May prior to sailing first thing the next day. Enjoy yourselves.


----------

